

Nokia May Announce Partnership with Microsoft or Google as Early as Friday - gatsby
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704858404576133521703880968.html?ru=yahoo&mod=yahoo_hs

======
ajwinn
It's about time. Goodbye, Symbian.

